# w00t! I can ping my TiVo :)



## ptruman

Hehehehehe, it works 

From the Network info screen I got the MAC, and 10.* IP (which starts 10.202)

From Windows I then ran :

route add 10.202.0.0 mask 255.255.0.0 10.202.X.X (where 10.202.X.X is my TiVo's listed IP)

I then did a ping to the TiVo IP and got a result. Now, I thought it may be a localhost routing con, so I did an 

arp -a

and it returned the MAC of my TiVo 

I suspect this is mostly useless at the mo as there is no Media Access Key visible, but it proves it's there and running, and I doubt it's running any other services, and I'm not about to go digging at it, but I might fire up TiVo Desktop on my PC later and see if it talks to it


----------



## Tony Hoyle

If you've got a route to it there's a good chance.

Have you tried pointing a browser at it?


----------



## Pine Cladding

Does it allow a telnet session?


----------



## ptruman

Yes (it doesn't work) and no 

I'm not about to start scanning it directly, as I don't want to upset it (or VM!) but I might listen to the network to see if it's talking "at" things


----------



## jonphil

take a look at this post http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=464889


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Tivo2go to the best of my knowledge makes its initial connection over port 80. If you can't get a response from a browser it probably means the services aren't running on the box (which isn't surprising).

Can't see why portscanning it would be a problem... but passive scanning with wireshark and the like should be fine if you're paranoid.


----------



## ptruman

Yup, saw it ta - I mentioned on another thread I'd check if I could see anything else


----------



## big_dirk

have you all got tivo desktop 2.8.2?


----------



## ptruman

Also, just tried the service number on tivo.com - and was told :



> You cannot activate service on this DVR. Please contact Virgin Media Customer Care by dialing 150 from your Virgin Media phone or 0845 454 1111, or visiting www.virginmedia.com/help. If you purchased your TiVo box at retail or on tivo.com, please check your TiVo service number and try again.


So whatever functionality VM are bringing (like setting recordings via their EPG website) they're doing outside the main TiVo setup.


----------



## merlin

ptruman said:


> I suspect this is mostly useless at the mo as there is no Media Access Key visible, but it proves it's there and running, and I doubt it's running any other services, and I'm not about to go digging at it, but I might fire up TiVo Desktop on my PC later and see if it talks to it


The Media Access Key is here:
Settings -> System Info -> Media Access Key


----------



## ptruman

"Temporarily Unavailable"


----------



## redpizza

ptruman said:


> "Temporarily Unavailable"


Mine's available


----------



## ptruman

Then you try firing it up 

I suspect however, looking at the TiVo desktop client, that it will ONLY seek a TiVo by firing a UPnP req at the network broadcast address of your PC. It contains NOTHING for setting up your TiVo address that I can see...so the only way it can find TiVo is by using your PCs own routing info, and it's highly unlikely your PC will (by default) be on the same subnet as TiVo.

Even adding a route to the TiVo IP (like I have) is not the same as adding a bridge/route to the whole subnet - but you never know  Maybe a router re-route of all 192.168.1.X (if that's your subnet, where X is a fake IP you want for TiVo) rerouted to 10.X.Y.Z (for the TiVo) might work...


----------



## Tony Hoyle

You could just run a upnpd that responded to the request. OTOH if the service isn't running on the box there's not a lot of point 

upnp won't cross routers (of course) but nothing to stop you running multiple subnets across the LAN.

Starting with the desktop client is IMO a mistake - start with something like pytivo so you can hack the code and hard code IPs into it, etc.

I'm looking forward to getting my teeth into this tomorrow


----------



## nbaker

redpizza said:


> Mine's available


Mines showing also.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Well I had a gander.. Nothing running on the ethernet interface but SNMP, and that's locked down. No traffic during boot (so it doesn't announce its presence to eg. other Tivos). Not a lot that can be done until VM start enabling things..


----------



## redpizza

ptruman said:


> Hehehehehe, it works
> 
> From the Network info screen I got the MAC, and 10.* IP (which starts 10.202)


Isn't this the MAC of the inbuilt cable modem? What we need to connect to is the inbuilt ethernet port.

I've installed Tivo Desktop and after a whle my PC name is shown in My Shows, but nothing is there is you click on it. From the PC side it says "No Tivos found".


----------



## ptruman

redpizza said:


> Isn't this the MAC of the inbuilt cable modem? What we need to connect to is the inbuilt ethernet port.
> 
> I've installed Tivo Desktop and after a whle my PC name is shown in My Shows, but nothing is there is you click on it. From the PC side it says "No Tivos found".


Well, I got the MAC displayed on screen visible on my network - so whatever it was was accessible and pinging


----------



## Tony Hoyle

If you're getting a reply you're talking to an interface.. the actual value value of the MAC is irrelevant as long as its unique.

Edit: It looks like it's actually firewalled.. if you advertise a share and have it appear on 'My Shows' the Tivo tries to connect back to you on port 9032 (which is correct) but can't do so as the normal TCP handshake is disrupted because your SYNACK is rejected.


----------



## ericd121

ptruman said:


> From the Network info screen I got the MAC, and 10.* IP (which starts 10.202)
> 
> From Windows I then ran :
> 
> route add 10.202.0.0 mask 255.255.0.0 10.202.X.X (where 10.202.X.X is my TiVo's listed IP)


I don't suppose that IP address is editable?

Academic for me at the moment, but my network is based on 10.0.0.0 and I'd be loath to change it.


----------



## Mimizuku no Lew

ericd121 said:


> I don't suppose that IP address is editable?
> 
> Academic for me at the moment, but my network is based on 10.0.0.0 and I'd be loath to change it.


Assuming that's the TiVo's ethernet port I'd guess that IP address was assigned by his router's DHCP server.


----------



## M_at

Mimizuku no Lew said:


> Assuming that's the TiVo's ethernet port I'd guess that IP address was assigned by his router's DHCP server.


It's more likely that the cable modem side of the TiVo connection is on an RFC1918 address as Virgin don't want to waste public IP addresses on devices that they don't intend to allow connections to from the outside world.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Nah that's the VM local network - it doesn't do DHCP over the ethernet port (interestingly both my Tivos talk over different networks, which means that even to a single cab there are multiple ones).

It'll actually respond to any IP provided you have routing to it, but it's really only happy with a 10/8 address (it'll only send requests to PCs in that for example).

Once the port is properly enabled it'll start doing DHCP and pick up whatever your local settings are without any mucking about.



> Academic for me at the moment, but my network is based on 10.0.0.0 and I'd be loath to change it.


Unless you've set it to 10.0.0.0/8 (which would be silly unless you have 16 million PCs) you're not likely to clash.. There are more than 65,000 networks within that.


----------



## ColinYounger

My TiVo has grabbed an IP address for the first time this morning. 1000mb connection too...


----------



## Tony Hoyle

What.. from your LAN? Not just from the cable modem?

How can you tell? - my Tivo only shows 1 IP. Do you get 2?


----------



## ColinYounger

What first alerted me was the switch light came on for the socket I'd plugged TiVo into (indicating network connection). My router also had an IP address entry for a MAC address I didn't recognise. I couldn't find anything in the system info\network info screens that showed that TiVo thought it was connected to anything, also the IP address didn't respond to much.

I haven't had a chance to do much more than that so far.


----------

